
Ted Wang and Andreessen Horowitz Put Open-Source Investment Documents Online - chanux
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/streamlining-the-seed-round-ted-wang-and-andreessen-horowitz-put-open-source-investment-documents-online-85948157.html
======
beermann
I see a ton of small startups having problems on the legal side of things and
they can't pay a couple grand to handle simple things like incorporation,
creating terms and conditions, etc.. I wish there were more respectable groups
that did this to alleviate the burden on young companies.

